
Startups: 8 things to consider before developing a product - jarodf
http://royaljay.com/development/startups-8-things-to-consider-before-developing-a-product/
======
ryhanson
That Minimal Viable Product graphic on there is a classic! I love it! Always a
good thing to show people when when they get too hung up on the planning
phase.

I'm a believer in: Just build something that works and iterate off that.
Prototype rather than over-engineer. Over-engineering early is future proofing
for a future that may never happen.

